# Post cute pics of your goats with children? :-)



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought it would be cute to see pictures of goats with children. Does anyone have cute kids and "kids" pictures to share?

Here are some pics of my three year old nephew Gavin with my goaties. He just loves them. :greengrin: Warning, lots of pics. 

Mmmm, animal cookies. Lol, I am not sure who loves them more, Gavin or the goats. 

The cookies are that way.





















































































































Looking forward to pics!
Tracy


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cute! I just got a few pictures of some kids visiting my place. They came out yesterday afternoon, seven kids! They played with all the goats and their parents talked to me about 4H and possibly buying some kids later on down the road.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww, cute pics! The kids look so happy, especially the ones holding your kids.  Fingers crossed that you get some sales from their visit also! Who could resist a cute little goat kid. 

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww the kids are just adorable!

My 4yo daughter - 3 at the time - right after we brought our first two girls home last spring..she was talkin to Snow White's belly <babies>, and then listening to see if she could hear them LOL









I think this one speaks for itself LOL!!!!!! :laugh: My son was acting like such a dork :laugh: While Snow White was rubbing all over my daughter :wink: 









One of my VERY FAVORITE.... my daughter with Snow White last summer about 2 weeks before she kidded....I have this framed on my desk 









Snoozing


















reading time...




































Snow White had an obsession with that stuffed dog that day...my daughter carries them out to the pen all the time...but something about that one.... :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

all of your kiddos are ADORABLE!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww........  :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

My son Levi turned 8 on February 26th and got the best birthday present ever!! (His words) :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

My youngest son with tank the new little buck tank


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww so cute! All of them!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww, great pics everyone! So cute to see kids loving their goaties. 

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

HoosierShadow,

Wow, your pics are beautiful.  Beautiful composition and pic quality. I am jealous of your camera!  

I can also tell how much your kids love their goats.  

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Tracy! I love playing with the camera's, it's one of my very favorite hobbies <goats aren't a hobby, they are family LOL>
I typically use my Canon 20D for the goats, sometimes I'll bring out my Canon 40D. I have been going through withdrawl the past few days as I just haven't had time to bring the camera out! And when I do have the chance the weather turns yucky and rainy.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Only got the one pic so far!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWWWWW!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....all too cute.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

hoosier's shadow. your goats are cute but your daughter is gorgeous!
M.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are some pics of my kiddos with their goaties


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww they are too cute!


----------



## karlc (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing photos! All are beautiful! Cute kids!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! These are too cute! :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was scheduled to take my doe to the breeders and our old truck wouldn't start because of the cold. So, I had to make the appointment. I put down a tarp and blanket then loaded up my son and my doe in my new car. She loved riding in the car on his lap and I got this great picture of the two of them.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

not my kid but she is my neice Royale


----------



## fastbabynames (Apr 21, 2011)

Great collection of cute baby with goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really adorable....  :thumb: 


Is that pretty twins girls... I see in the last picture? :greengrin:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

all sooo cute!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

These are all just too stinkin' cute.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are my kids with our goats  They love the goats & the goats are so sweet and funny with them!!

My son with Titan our buckling 










My son with our doe Penny










My daughter with Penny--Penny is her fave!!










My daugther sitting way out in the pasture being "the goat whisperer" lol!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These are wondeful (and adorable) photos guys!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Climbing lessons??


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

HoosierShadow, I love that photo of your daughter reading with the goats. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.....  :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

these are old pics, but cute nonetheless:









with my beautiful Demi when she was a baby









myself as a baby ... sitting on a goat


----------



## madgabmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

These are all so cute! I only have one on my phone and I've posted it twice on different threads so don't wanna keep posting the same one. This weekend I am gonna try to get some Good kids with kids shots!


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my son Caleb and a buckling. He loves to touch their tails and watch them wag.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

I'll have pictures to add to threads like this on hand anytime. 

I may be onto something here....









Meeting Star and Stormy for the first time @ Goatie Mountain...









My avatar, my 4 year old son with the little girls...


----------

